
Adobe Generator for Photoshop CC - tambourine_man
http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2013/09/introducing-adobe-generator-for-photoshop-cc.html
======
robogrowth
this would be great, but I just tested it and it doesn't work with smart
objects :(

if I didn't need the other adobe tools, I would just stick with Sketch, but
they have me hung up in other areas.

